# Invite#3 WHOOHOO.....



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

So we just got our invitation to this year's NOI.. I am very proud of Titan. This is number three...GO TITEY PANTS!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Let me be the first to congratulate you!!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome! - Congrats<:

I think he heard the words "car ride"..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Let me be the first to congratulate you!!! YAY!!!!!


Not quite, I was banging on her facebook door as soon as I heard invites were out! :

I am hoping it will work out that I get to go this year and watch. I am putting myself on a strict ham-and-cheese-sandwich-for-dinner-every-night budget until then!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats on another invite!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Titan! Yay Michelle! Congratulations to an incredible team 

And Titan, I just have to add that you wear the invite with style and class


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome! He looks very proud in his picture!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is awesome!! Way to go.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations! Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOO HOOOOO!!! Congratulations to you!!! I wish I could come watch! I would have do something more drastic than ham & cheese!! Hehe! We will be rooting for you from San Diego!

I love those pictures of Titan by the way! Such a handsome boy!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Huge congrautlations!!! You two are an inspiration. I really hope we get to see it (hinting for a video)! 

I love Titans' little white spots on his muzzle. Makes him look so distinguished!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> Huge congrautlations!!! You two are an inspiration. I really hope we get to see it (hinting for a video)!
> 
> I love Titans' little white spots on his muzzle. Makes him look so distinguished!


 
That is his only consession to middle age.. the white keeps creeping back on his muzzle. He is also getting light around his eyes..but he is still as naughty and fun as a he was as a puppy. and he sure doesn't show any signs of slowing down in obedience..


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I think the whiter they get the naughtier they get! I wanted to take a video of Barley this morning, he is a riot, chomp chomp chomp, I want to go running, chomp chomp, I want breakfast, chomp chomp, time for you to leave and give me a cookie. I guess I just don't move fast enough for his taste!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! Is there another title for Titan in the making, or does he have everything there is to get?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Huge congrats!.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Our little red dogs look great as they start to silver  I think it lends an air of distinction (they don't look distinguished once their antics start up so distinction). My Casey is going very silver but the sense of adventure still dances brightly in his eyes and 'tude so its all good


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> Huge congrautlations!!! You two are an inspiration. I really hope we get to see it (hinting for a video)!
> 
> I love Titans' little white spots on his muzzle. Makes him look so distinguished!


I completly forgot but I think I have some flip video's from last year still on my flip video.. let me check..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> I completly forgot but I think I have some flip video's from last year still on my flip video.. let me check..


and no Barb she does not mean she has some video of my dog


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> and no Barb she does not mean she has some video of my dog


And if she did, I doubt she would be allowed to post them on a public forum....There may be children present! :curtain:


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow! A big congrats to you and Titan. What a great time of year to be in Orlando too.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

inge said:


> Congratulations! Is there another title for Titan in the making, or does he have everything there is to get?


Titan will hopefully continue to add UDX's and lifetime OTCH points. As of our last show he needs one more UDX leg to make a UDX11 and has 1400 OTCH points.. before the NOI we will probably have a Versatility Title and we are working on tracking.. there are tons of things we can accomplish!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Titey Pants Rocks!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Yippee!!! Congratulations!!
I am so sad the NOI is not out here on the west coast this year. I won't be able to watch but I will be cheering you on in spirit. 
You and Titan are amazing!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Awesome job the two of you are doing, might have to make a trip down to see you. Good luck!!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What a THRILL!!!! Big Congratulations!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Huge congrats on your invite!!! To say three invites is a HUGE accomplishment would be an understatement.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I am very excited.... maybe even over the top.. Sorry if it is too much but I am thrilled to see that invitation..Seems kinda sureal..
I would love to meet some new forum friends there this year too .Last year was great to have someone cheering for you so far from home. It was fun meeting everyone and I even got a chance to actually visit in between..


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You brag away lady! I love to hear it and I think its fun sharing the journey with you, through your posts! We are very proud of you!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

This is just so cool! Congrats to you both!! It gave me these little excited chills just thinking about it--and hoping we get there somewhere in the future! You are both a great inspiration to us newbies!!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I hope you are still showing him in a couple years, after I have saved up enough money to come down and watch!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well it's official...I got the e-mail confirmation today!arty2::artydude:banana:

The entry form you submitted for the 2011 AKC National Obedience Invitational has been received. 

Lookout Florida here we come!:eclipsee_:eclipsee_:eclipsee_:eclipsee_


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll be traveling with you in spirit! Have you started your packing list yet?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> I'll be traveling with you in spirit! Have you started your packing list yet?


It's crazy how excited I got when I seen the e-mail.. I know I'm a nerd..LOL!
I have already decided that I need to contact Dimensions Two to order a new shirt for this year to go with the bling shirt I ordered last year..Gotta have that Golden bling! Annie tell your friend I will be contacting her soon..LOL!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow exciting!! I cant wait to see pictures and hear all about it. Go Titan!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I loved the shirt you had last year!

WOOO HOOOOO!!!!!! I am excited for you all over again!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohooo  Go Team Titan


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I keep looking everyday to see if my bling bling jacket has come in from them yet.

flip has just under two years to get his act together if I want to have a hope of qualifying for 2014


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My jacket came in Friday! I will have to post a picture. I will be sure to wear it in Orlando!


----------

